# Need LGB Diagram



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Need 2010D diagram. Went to Silvergate, not sure where to go from there. 
Then went here as was advised to do http://products.lgb.de/produkt.nsf/psucheEC 
Something I not picking up?????? 
Toad


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this link 

http://products.lgb.de/produkt.nsf/psucheEC


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

What engine are you asking about I have a LGB shop manual and might help. 


Bubba


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 06/26/2008 3:40 AM
Try this link 

http://products.lgb.de/produkt.nsf/psucheEC 





Danbo, 
Been to the page, can you find it from there???? 
Toad


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 
LGB 2010D is the Stainz, ( and 0 4 0 tank, possibly with a spark arresting stack)and it will have many other ref numbers as well. - See my PM to you. 
Here is a link to an image, click on it to go to it. 

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:wyxu0_jTrjT6GM:http://www.btcomm.com/trains/primer/whyscale/stainz.gif


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 06/26/2008 7:43 AM
What engine are you asking about I have a LGB shop manual and might help. 


Bubba



Bub, 
It is the 2010D LGB Loco. 









Toad


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Posted By peter bunce on 06/26/2008 8:47 AM
Hi, 
LGB 2010D is the Stainz, ( and 0 4 0 tank, possibly with a spark arresting stack)and it will have many other ref numbers as well. - See my PM to you. 
Here is a link to an image, click on it to go to it. 

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:wyxu0_jTrjT6GM:http://www.btcomm.com/trains/primer/whyscale/stainz.gif 



Thanks Pete ole Chap! Send me anything /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 
Ole Toad Frog


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I carved one of them up awhile ago, sorry no manual, takes the mystery out of doing things /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know that it's exactly what you're looking for but maybe it'll be of help.

*StLB Stainz Steam Loco, 2*
_(File Format: PDF - Pages: 13)
(English - pg. 7~9)
(Left-click to Open - Right-click to download)_


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Click the link below for a PDF of the LGB service diagrams for the 2010D.


2010D


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Stan


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Stan. Everybody needs that one. I must have a dozen somewhere. I think years ago Watts sold them for $39 or $59.


----------

